

Ask HN: Should I add a CS major? Is late better than never? - deafcheese

I'm currently a sophomore pursuing a BA in economics. I'd like to add a CS major, but I'd like to get some advice first.<p>I would be double majoring, not getting a dual degree. What this means is that while I would be taking the same CS classes as a BS student, I will be getting a BA in CS and econ vs a BA in econ and a BS in CS. I simply don't have enough money to extend my time in college and switch to/add a BS in CS, since it also requires other engineering classes.<p>The issue is that I only have 1 semester before having to figure out what to do summer of junior year. What this means is that I will only have taken 3 CS classes, as opposed to maybe 8-10 for the people who started off in CS.<p>What does this mean for getting an internship at a large firm? Working for a startup? I guess I'm looking for more than a yes or no answer (that part is somewhat obvious) - I'm trying to see what the implications of starting late are. Thanks for your opinions.
======
porter
I did a double degree in economics and finance. After a few years in banking I
am going back to take the computer science core sequence as a non-degree
student. If you want to work in the software/tech world, I would suggest
taking these courses now while you're able. What's your end goal? Perhaps a
minor would get you there a little faster?

~~~
deafcheese
I'd like to work in software. I went to college with the idea that I was going
to go into banking or consulting, but then found that I didn't like the type
of lifestyle these jobs involved. I did a lot of programming in high school,
so I want to go back into the tech world. I'm just worried that now I'm
incredibly behind and employers will balk at a BA in CS from a school that
offers most of its CS degrees as a BS.

But I'd also like to add that "tech world" doesn't necessarily mean actually
being the programmer. I could also be on the business or law side.

------
tgrass
If you can't afford a BS in CS, and the alternative to a double major with a
BA in CS is just a BA in Econ, then YES, absolutely positively knuckle down
and take the classes.

